# Sturmey Archer X-RD8(W) Reviews?



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

Do you folks know of any reviews on the the Sturmey Archer X-RD8(W)?

I found this thread (https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=488538), but looking for a review on the "W"

I like the idea of drum brake for a klunker project for most likely medium duty XC trail riding.

Thanks in advance.

*X-RD8W*










*XL-FD*


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

The older version never held up, it's lowest gear is 1:1, requires a low primary gear on a 26" or 29" bike. The (W) version is supposed to be stronger, it still has the low primary gear issue on 26"/29" wheels. Low primary gear is not a good idea on Sturmey-Archer hubs. Perhaps for a little more cash you could consider a Nexus with roller brake:


----------

